# how long do i have to wait.



## mysteryscribe (Jan 17, 2007)

Let me outline my problem here.  

For a while I couldn't find a roll of 46mm film anywhere.  Now suddenly its all over ebay.  Well at least some here and there.  It is all color of course and I mostly shoot black and white.   So i got to thinking.

1. If I can make a black and white image I can scan the neg, zero out the red base of the film base and print it just fine digitally.  

2. If not I can always take it to the one hour lab to get color negs.

I know you can develop c41 film in b&w chemicals but does anybody have any idea what the development time would be.  Most similar iso black and white films are in the same ballpark time wise.  I wonder if that it true for color as well.

So if you have ever done this or read the time line please let me know thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 18, 2007)

I've only done it on accident with Ilford XP-2 (C41 BW without the orange base).  I don't remember what I thought it was, probably HP5 or FP4.  The negs were thinner and had less contrast than I'd normally expect (maybe developing them longer would help?).  I was also told that there were probably some archival issues.

If it were me I'd get it done in C41 at the local full service lab.  They'll "develop only/do not cut" for $2.69.  I don't know if I'd trust the kids at the econo labs to load a format other than 35mm without light leaks.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

I had two rolls done at the econo in color and they were fine.  cost me about the same but I stood and waited while they were done.  

I tried black and white but it looked to thick I think i over developed it.  I'm evaluating the camera now to see if I want to do it again.


----------

